# scrapers



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I need some help to sharpen a scraper blade. I never seem to get it to do the job. You tube or mag article would be great. thanks


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have a carbide burnisher? I am not an expert, but I follow the directions that came with the burnisher.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you look on you tube? There's lots there.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

There is an art to sharpening a scraper. It will be tough and then one day it will just click. I would start with youtube and then look around locally. I find I do better if I have someone I can ask questions to and get some immediate feedback rather than trying to piece things together on youtube. just my 0.02


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Finewoodworking just came out with an issue on tuning up your tools.
It's available at Home Depot.
It has a great how-to and tutorial all about scrapers.
He sets up a jig and uses an old router bit shaft as the burnisher.:thumbsup:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I use to do it with a hand burnisher, but then wanted precise burnishing angles, so I got the tool from Lee Valley that makes it a breeze and I have from roughing to finishing scrapers in my bench.

In short, using a burnisher, this is how I do it.

1.) First take the old burr off with a file, scraper clamped in my bench vice.

2.) Use a wooden block with a thin bandsaw kerf that the scraper fits in. The block covers the whole length and a little more than 3/4 of the width, or heigt of the scraper, the purpose being to hold the scraper perfectly vertical, to get a perfect 90 degree edge.

3.) Using the block, for support and putting hand pressure on top of the scraper, I start off on a diamond stone and end on a fine water stone around #3000 grit, or better to get a fine perpendicular finish.

4.) Before I got the Lee Valley gizmo, I would now clamp the scraper in the same wooden block in my bench vice. The height of the scraper sticking out the top of my kerfed wooden block would be such that if my burnishing iron touches both the scraper top edge and the side top edge of the block as a guide, it gives me the right burnishing angle.

5.) A drop of oil on my finger, wipe across the scraper edge and stroke the burnishing rod with mild pressure across the scraper, first angling to the left, (burnisher rests on the scraper edge one side and the wooden block the other) then to the right. About three strokes each is all I need and I'm done.

Your burnishing rod needs to be absolutely polished, if not this can be repaired on a buffer with compound.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I recently purchased the Lee Valley burnishing tool. It really makes life simpler.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> the Lee Valley burnishing tool. It really makes life simpler.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Just joined 5 min ago... As with most woodworking skills, there is more then one way to sharpen your scraper. I just saw a method on youtube which uses the left over burr from the sharpening process. The guy used this method for scraping off the years old finish on a table top. He claims that crushing the edge with a burnishing tool makes the scraper too aggressive although he admits that doing it his way means more trips to the grinding wheel. 

As for myself, I've also used a scraper to strip old finish off an old piece of furniture, but I put a burr on it using a burnishing tool. As stated... file off any old burr and get your edge square. I then use my burnishing tool to crush the edge as stated. I angle my burnisher and with moderate pressure, I roll a burr. I also do it 3 times.


----------

